# Bullfrogs



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRlxldV_fT0]YouTube - Bullfrogs Eat Everything[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqMhEn_PhR4&feature=related]YouTube - Wonders of the African Bull Frog - Battle of the Animal Sexes - BBC Wildlife[/ame]


----------

